# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  FRITZ!BOX FON (Help?)

## messinianet

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το Modem/router FRITZ!BOX FON από broadband pack HOL. 

Το συγκεκριμένο δηλώνει ότι συνεργάζεται με e-voice (υπηρεσία voip HOL). 

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν λειτουργεί σωστά η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία; το modem είναι κλειδωμένο μόνο για HOL; 

Παρακαλώ για τις απαντήσεις σας και τα σχόλιά σας.

----------


## argi

Aν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποια στιγμή που το είχαμε ψάξει τα Fritz δεν κλειδωνονται... (αντίθετα με τα PAP και Sipura) οπότε παίξε άφοβα...

Τέτοια απο όσο ξέρω έχουν και οι winner, mernion, nc οπότε μπορούν ίσως να σε βοηθήσουν...

@rg!

----------


## nc

Έχει και πολύ καλό manual.

http://www.avm.de/en/service/manuals/FR ... ox_Fon.pdf

...

----------


## messinianet

Σας ευχαριστώ για την αμεσότητα των απαντήσεών σας.

ΥΓ1: @rgi πότε μπορείς να περάσεις από την... ταράτσα μου;

ΥΓ2: nc μπορώ να περάσω αύριο για καμιά καρτούλα cm6;

----------


## gadgetakias

Οχι ΔΕΝ είναι κλειδωμένο και μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και με άλλους εκτός HOL providers.

Επίσης να ξέρετε ότι τα επίσημα AVM Fritz που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα (και όχι παραεισαγωγές), έρχονται και με όλους τους codecs όπως τον G.729 o οποίος είναι ο μόνος που παίζει σωστά στην Ελλάδα.

* Ο G.729 είναι patent από την Cisco και για να τον χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος κατασκευαστής πληρώνει κάποια fees. Ετσι η AVM κυκλοφορεί τον συγκεκριμένο codec μόνο σε χώρες όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη (σαν την Ελλάδα) και δυστυχώς επιβαρύνεται λίγο και η τιμή..  :: 

Οσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο πακετάκι έχει ισχύ προσφοράς μέχρι την Παρασκευή για 6+6 μήνες οπότε όσοι θέλετε σπεύσατε..  ::  
Τον εξαιρετικό όμως εξοπλισμό που δίνει τον παρέχει η HOL με μορφή "χρησιδανείου" και εάν στο τέλος του χρόνου της συνδρομής δεν ανανεώσετε πρέπει να τον επιστρέψετε..  ::

----------


## messinianet

http://www.broadbandstuff.co.uk/product ... cts_id=388

Για αυτό τι λέτε;

----------


## davidcas

Ποιες ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω στο fritz για να μπορούν να με πάρουν μέσω Awmn?? Μπορώ να καλέσω κανονικά αλλά δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν.

Πρέπει να κάνω registration σε κάποιον sip server με κάποιον τρόπο;;

----------


## cirrus

Παιδιά το Fritz είναι τρελό. Στο σιτε της AVM δίνει και τον κώδικα για το firmware, μιας και είναι linux based (αντίθετα με το mt π.χ.).
Αν σηκώσεις το τηλέφωνο και πάρεις το #96*7* σου ανοίγει το telnet στο οποίο μπορείς να μπεις και να κάνεις πάρα πολλά μέσα. 



```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo 
processor               : 0
cpu model               : MIPS 4KEc V4.8
BogoMIPS                : 149.91
wait instruction        : yes
microsecond timers      : yes
extra interrupt vector  : yes
hardware watchpoint     : yes
VCED exceptions         : not available
VCEI exceptions         : not available
```

----------


## MerNion

wow  ::  Δουλεύει και στο fritz!box fon ata το telnet τώρα!!!

Θα το "ψάξω" λιγάκι  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Παιδιά το μηχάνημα ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ και το ξέρει πολύ λίγος κόσμος..

Πρακτικά είναι ένα ADSL Modem/Router, Access Point και ένα SPA-3000 μαζί! Απειρες δυνατότητες και δυνατά χαρακτηριστικά.
H AVM (Fritz) αντί να βγάζει συνέχεια νέα μοντέλα, προτιμά να βγάλει ακριβό hardware και να το αναβαθμίζει τακτικά με firmware κτλ..

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε.
Αφού βρήκα ένα fritzbox fon με firmware 06.04.01 ενεργοποίησα το telnet με το γνωστό *#96*7**.
Έπειτα μέσω web interface αλλάζω την διεύθυνσή του (για να ανήκει στο υποδίκτυό μου) σε 10.80.194.132 με μόνο διαθέσιμο netmask το 255.255.255.0 .
Μπαίνοντας με putty κάνω *cat /var/flash/ar7.cfg > /var/tmp/ar7.cfg* και αμέσως μετά *vi /var/tmp/ar7.cfg* ανοίγοντας το εν λόγω αρχείο.
Ερώτηση 1: Γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω edit στις γραμμές του;
Ερώτηση 2: Γιατί αν μπαίνοντας με το putty γράψω *ifconfig eth0 10.80.194.132 netmask 255.255.255.240* το fritzbox μπλοκάρει και θέλει από την αρχή recover image ;

----------

